# Do you know what kind of porn your neighbors read?



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi, not sure where else to post this. Warning - post contains references to pornography!

Ok so I had to use a neighbors PC to print. I filled out a form online and printed it, used her fax, that was yesterday.

Today I called the Edu Board's office and they didnt get my fax. Went back over. She had taken out her office paper bin ( I had planned to just dig it out and refax). Rather than click thru a dozen pages ( as I only know the main website address) I went into HISTORY to find what I did yesterday.

OBVIOUSLY that was a stupid thing to do. I wasnt thinking about privacy issues I just wanted to finish quickly before my kids ate everything in her candy dish (she was supervising in the living room)

So this is a single mother - kids highschool - we are friendly but not friends. I water her grass when she's away or let in the AC guy. She lets me use her fax and, rarely, watches the kids for a few minutes (like when my DH locked his keys in the car)

So, anyway, it looked like she had just been surfing porn when I rang the doorbell. Im not a total prude I know lots of women like porn/erotica. But this was weird stuff. All father/daughter incest related and forced/punishment sounding titles. I didnt actually click on any of the pages but the names were pretty blatant. It freaked me out. I just did what I had to do and left telling her I had a meatloaf about to come out of the oven.

Now Im worried about letting the kids go over. Wouldnt you be?


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

Are her kids boys? In highschool?

Or maybe she does like the pervy porn as long as it is simulated and not real of course.

I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 

Now Im worried about letting the kids go over. Wouldnt you be?

No. If I were your neighbor, though, I'd be worried about having the sort of neighbor that snoops on my computer.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Seriously, I wouldn't worry about it as long as it looks like it's adults. If she was lookin' at barely legal or child porn, then I would worry. And if it's S and M/bondage type stuff, that's probably NOT incest-related nor child porn, if it says "Daddy," they're more likely referring to older men and younger, unrelated adult women. She might like having someone else tell her what to do in bed, and it's not your place to judge her on that IMO.

Anyway, no I've no idea what my neighbors do. But we found some fascinating stuff behind the bathroom vanity when we replaced it. Gay porn from the early 80s.


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

IBTL









Eh, wouldn't bother me unless it was child pr0n. I once house sat and tried to find a pic that someone had emailed to me that I downloaded to watch. Found TONS of pr0n on a friends' computer...I was more horrified that it was BORING pr0n...like, 80s chicks with big hair in ugly lingerie..


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

I must admit, the father/daughter incest links would freak me out and well, that would indeed stop me from letting my children go over without me.


----------



## Rosedotcom (Apr 22, 2003)

I think if she had really bad porn, like child porn, she probably wouldn't let you use her computer. You went into her history so it's possible someone else has used her computer as well.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, so it really doesnt freak anyone out. Maybe I will take a chill pill.

Her kids have their own laptops ( I know cause we talked about how expensive schooling was etc...) Her PC is in her home office so Im pretty sure it was her.

I hadnt thought about the SM angle. I guess the titles like Daddy Takes Princess Cherry on her 18th Birthday freaked me out. Daddys little girl Daddys little slut or whatever... eww. I guess I never really thought about porn that wasnt in the Debbie Does Dallas genre.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
No. If I were your neighbor, though, I'd be worried about having the sort of neighbor that snoops on my computer.

I really didnt mean to snoop. I was trying to be fast. It just didnt occur to me that there would be something private in her history. I kind of assumed it would look like my history... Ebay, Online Banking, popcorn ball recipes, etc...


----------



## Rosedotcom (Apr 22, 2003)

You really can't know if she has friends over or does she have a boyfriend/partner? Does she date? Anyone could of looked up those sites. Her sons friends could have used the computer if their laptop was broken.

Quote:

It just didnt occur to me that there would be something private in her history. I kind of assumed it would look like my history... Ebay, Online Banking, popcorn ball recipes, etc...
I wouldn't have expected porn either but I google private information and questions I want to know. It's still private.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, since you are right, I can never know - Its not like Im gonna ask her... this is pretty much an academic discussion. So ASSUMING you had a neighborn and you were certain she was into incest porn of a violent nature would it freak you out?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
So ASSUMING you had a neighborn and you were certain she was into incest porn of a violent nature would it freak you out?

It would only freak me out if it involved children.

Honestly, the part of this I'd have the most trouble with is knowing what kind of porn my neighbour looked at. I really don't like knowing about other people's turn-ons, unless they affect me directly.


----------



## Rosedotcom (Apr 22, 2003)

I might think it was strange but it wouldn't freak me out where I needed to be shielded from her. I think if she is always been normal enough, which it seems like you get along with her I wouldn't be scared of her. You're comfortable enough to use her computer and printer.

But in this situation I don't think you can be certain it's hers or what she was doing with it.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm returning this thread for discusion. Please keep the discusion to the parenting issues and not the details of the porn. Thanks.


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

I consider myself a wonderful mother and I (not my husband) am into some stuff that would make many moms blush. That is no one elses buisness. My stuff is locked up, and I only "engage" with my husband, when my child is either safely asleep, or under another's care. I don't see what a person's sexual "preference" has to do with their ability to care for children lovingly (barring child porn







)


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I am one of the biggest freaks on this site near as I can tell. I have spent my entire adult life hanging out with folks that would freak out most people. I don't have a problem with people who are kinky watching my kid. In fact I have a preference for them because they are not going to jump on their high horse about my life. Being into whatever kind of sex/porn/whatever has no bearing on what kind of parent one is. Many of the best kids I've ever known have come from freaky parents.

So no, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest. If you want to find some porn that might _really_ disturb you come raid my house. I assure you that I'm not doing a thing untoward with my kid.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I am one of the biggest freaks on this site near as I can tell. I have spent my entire adult life hanging out with folks that would freak out most people. I don't have a problem with people who are kinky watching my kid. In fact I have a preference for them because they are not going to jump on their high horse about my life. Being into whatever kind of sex/porn/whatever has no bearing on what kind of parent one is. Many of the best kids I've ever known have come from freaky parents.

So no, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest. If you want to find some porn that might _really_ disturb you come raid my house. I assure you that I'm not doing a thing untoward with my kid.









:


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I am one of the biggest freaks on this site near as I can tell. I have spent my entire adult life hanging out with folks that would freak out most people. I don't have a problem with people who are kinky watching my kid. In fact I have a preference for them because they are not going to jump on their high horse about my life. Being into whatever kind of sex/porn/whatever has no bearing on what kind of parent one is. Many of the best kids I've ever known have come from freaky parents.

So no, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest. If you want to find some porn that might _really_ disturb you come raid my house. I assure you that I'm not doing a thing untoward with my kid.

Exactly....just don't open the locked leather bag and we'll get along


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairejour* 
Exactly....just don't open the locked leather bag and we'll get along



















It wouldn't bother me.

Sometimes porn sites have a lot of navigation...even titles may be misleading/not what's really on the page. I wouldn't be quick to assume she was looking specifically for that content.


----------



## PhoenixMommaToTwo (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairejour* 
Exactly....just don't open the locked leather bag and we'll get along



















I agree with pp's. I wouldn't worry about it unless it was child porn. There's a difference between fantasy and reality and most people are aware of it and don't cross it. Unless you've seen something off in the way she is with her kids or your children are acting different after being around her, then eh, no biggie.


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rightkindofme* 
I am one of the biggest freaks on this site near as I can tell. I have spent my entire adult life hanging out with folks that would freak out most people. I don't have a problem with people who are kinky watching my kid. In fact I have a preference for them because they are not going to jump on their high horse about my life. Being into whatever kind of sex/porn/whatever has no bearing on what kind of parent one is. Many of the best kids I've ever known have come from freaky parents.

So no, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest. If you want to find some porn that might _really_ disturb you come raid my house. I assure you that I'm not doing a thing untoward with my kid.

Another







:

I do not feel like a person's sexual preference or experience or turn-ons or whatever will affect their parenting (I also feel the same about tattoos, piercings and freaky hair, lol!). With the exception of of porn that includes children (anyone under 18) or individuals of age who are really, truly unwilling to participate, there is nothing wrong with the sexual "games" that consenting adults engage in. My preferences in the bedroom have very little to do with my preferences outside of it and nothing to do with my children or my parenting. I would be disappointed (though not surprised) if I was judged by another parent because of the porn I like or choose to watch. I do consider it my responsibility to keep it safely stored and away from my children but, beyond that, what I do on my time is my business. I would EXPECT judgment (and deserve it) if I irresponsibly left it in the reach of my kids or exposed them to it.

So, yeah, I think you should chill out a bit and move on. I know it must have been a little shocking in the moment if you aren't familiar with that kind of stuff and I don't blame you for that. But... if you liked her before then I don't see any reason why you shouldn't like her now.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

why would you be worried about your kids?

you might be surprised to find out what many of your friends are into sexually. it doesn't have anything to do with what kind of parent you are. the swing club i went to with an ex boyfriend had an excellent babysitting service for free. sexually kinky people can be and are really good parents, just like gay and transgendered people.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I have to say this discussion has dh & I laughing.

I would not be bothered in the least about this & my children being there. It would however take some time for me to forget about it every time I saw her - like pp said it kind of creeps me out to know others' turn-ons (& I wouldn't want them to know mine).


----------



## Madders (Jul 15, 2009)

I would not care what type of porn my neighbor was into, unless it was clear pedophilia. Daddy/Daughter porn is usually much older man with early 20's girl with a little bondage thrown in.

Quote:

I am one of the biggest freaks on this site near as I can tell. I have spent my entire adult life hanging out with folks that would freak out most people. I don't have a problem with people who are kinky watching my kid. In fact I have a preference for them because they are not going to jump on their high horse about my life. Being into whatever kind of sex/porn/whatever has no bearing on what kind of parent one is. Many of the best kids I've ever known have come from freaky parents.
I totally agree with this.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

I think, what the deeper issue is here, is that it is uncomfortable to get that intimate with someone, accidentally. It's like walking in on someone in the bathroom, overhearing a private phone call, etc. When I used to teach preschool, kids would tell me things about their parents that I prefer not know, embarrassing stuff like "my dad sits down to pee" and it sometimes made me uncomfortable/awkward with that adult. Too much information, it sorta crosses the creepy line, you know.
That said, I agree with everyone who says, don't worry about it. Who knows? Maybe she was just doing research or something. I'd hate it if I was, say, trying to figure out a quote in the newspaper, and someone found, like, a bunch of racist websites in my history, then thought I was a racist and stopped letting their kids come over. I say, give the benefit of the doubt, and try not to judge.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Didn't read the whole thread but was this literotica? There is a lot of incest themed stuff on there. I've read some of it. Doesn't make me a perv.







Some of it is good if you forget about the incest angle, and some of it makes for curious reading, kinda like rubbernecking a car wreck.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

it would not bother me at all. unless it was child porn...but then i would call the police.


----------



## cinnamongrrl (Dec 30, 2007)

It wouldn't bother me. Sexual fantasies would be pretty boring if they were required to be squeaky clean. You accidentally found out about someone's personal life and maybe it's a bit naughtier than yours, but it strikes me as perfectly acceptable. You might be really surprised if you found out about all your friends/family members sexual fantasies--which is why personal lives are best kept personal.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it would be easy to spot ACTUAL "kiddie porn" and if I saw that I would call the policebecause that kind of exploitation is beyond disgusting.

But these "Daddys little you-know-what" sites...I don't know. None of the ones I've seen or heard about actually contain images of children and they all seemto play on this idea of consensual sex between an adult child and his or her parent...so, I really really wouldn't find that to be alarming and it wouldn't make me keep my kids away from there.

Sexuality in humans is so strange...it's like dream interpretation. Having a dream about drowning doesn't mean you are afraid of water....just like feeling turned on by that type of porn, doesn't mean you are secretly lusting after your children, you know?

As for the "forced" stuff....SOOOOOO many women are turned on by that kind of stuff and many men, too. It's an IDEA....not what someone secretly wishes they could experience or perpetrate in real life...we can't always help what turns us on! If it does, it does....if it doesn't, it doesn't! Some people have foot fetishes...some people don't...human sexuality is a twisted and nonsensical thing!!

Don't be worried about your kids for this reason....and don't judge! It's REALLY NOT weird...maybe to you, but really...I know MANY people, normal people who are good parents and outstanding citizens who like things that are a little darker, etc...they aren't weird, just okay with who they are sexually...which, in my opinion, makes them really cool people to know! Someone who is okay with who they are at their deepest darkest level...reflects that in the way they operate with friends and out in the world. IMO.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

When we were first married I freaked out on my husband because I went through his history on his computer. It turned out the thing had some kind of virus where these really bad porn sites just kept popping up no matter what we did. We had to wipe out the entire hard drive.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Somebody should really tell these people about "Stealther" (and similar things on IE and probably Safari). It prevents just these sorts of situations. I would never assume that just because a computer is mine, that there would never be a situation where someone would need to use my computer.

In regards to some of the "never would suspect it from her!" posts and how that doesn't affect parenting... when I worked at an animal hospital there was this woman who LOVED her dog. She walked the little guy around in a stroller. She sat in our lobby throughout his whole surgery. She was truly a great dog owner, even if maybe slightly over the top.

We happened to have a mutual friend. That mutual friend told me at one point how she was into S&M and dominate/submissive stuff. I didn't judge her for it, but it certainly did make me smile on the inside every time she came in pushing her dog in a stroller.


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
*As for the "forced" stuff....SOOOOOO many women are turned on by that kind of stuff and many men, too.* It's an IDEA....not what someone secretly wishes they could experience or perpetrate in real life...we can't always help what turns us on! If it does, it does....if it doesn't, it doesn't! Some people have foot fetishes...some people don't...human sexuality is a twisted and nonsensical thing!!

Don't be worried about your kids for this reason....and don't judge! It's REALLY NOT weird...maybe to you, but really...I know MANY people, normal people who are good parents and outstanding citizens who like things that are a little darker, etc...they aren't weird, just okay with who they are sexually...which, in my opinion, makes them really cool people to know! Someone who is okay with who they are at their deepest darkest level...reflects that in the way they operate with friends and out in the world. IMO.

I believe the number is reported to be over 60% of women have this fantasy.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Plenty of people fantisize about things they would never, ever, ever, like to do IRL. While just the other night for a quick second....I fantisized that DH was Eric on "True Blood"







LOL but during the day I dont usually obsess about vampires or anything.


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
No. If I were your neighbor, though, I'd be worried about having the sort of neighbor that snoops on my computer.

I agree. How embarrassed she would be if she knew you saw it. Plus, how do you know she wasn't surfing a site that she had found a while back that one of her boys may have gone to?? That's possible.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
Now Im worried about letting the kids go over. Wouldnt you be?

No. Not at all. Porn is fantasy. It (generally) means nothing about a person's actual intentions or habits outside of their own intimate relationships. It's not a neighbor's business and you should immediately forget and disregard everything you saw.

Besides, you don't even know if she was _into_ it. Maybe she just stumbled across something and followed link trails, or had a bit of morbid curiosity. I know I've found some *interesting* things doing that and I'd be pretty friggin annoyed if a nosy neighbor assumed that the links I clicked on defined me.

Let it go and for crying out loud, don't gossip about it to anyone IRL.


----------



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeliphish* 
Plenty of people fantisize about things they would never, ever, ever, like to do IRL. While just the other night for a quick second....I fantisized that DH was Eric on "True Blood"







LOL but during the day I dont usually obsess about vampires or anything.









I've done this same thing (but DH was Bill)!

Seriously, though, I agree with pps that I wouldn't forbid my kids from going over there anymore. I would be disturbed, too, but more from knowing something waaaaaaaay too intimate about someone I don't want to know that way. I believe that porn is just fantasy for most people and that it doesn't necessarily mean they actually act that stuff out or even want to really do it. And even if they did they could still be excellent parents.

DH looks at porn sometimes (more often now that I have the sex-drive of a rock







), and it doesn't bother me at all. I don't want to know what he looks at. I think it's normal and healthy to have private fantasies (I have plenty of my own) as long as it's not something that involves watching child pornography.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 
Besides, you don't even know if she was _into_ it. Maybe she just stumbled across something and followed link trails, or had a bit of morbid curiosity.

No kidding. I can remember my early days online...I checked out some stuff that was really messed up by my _own_ standards. I'd hate to have someone see my history and think it was my kink, yk?


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

This wouldn't bother me at all. I occasionally enjoy reading some really weird erotica. It has nothing to do with my parenting. I would just let it be.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeliphish* 
Plenty of people fantisize about things they would never, ever, ever, like to do IRL. While just the other night for a quick second....I fantisized that DH was Eric on "True Blood"







LOL but during the day I dont usually obsess about vampires or anything.











I do this too. Most recently, he was Bradley Cooper from "The Hangover". I suspect I may be Kara Dioguardi once in awhile.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Now *there's* something you don't want to know about your neighbor.

Tell yourself she was either hit with some sort of virus that browsed to places she didn't mean to go, or that she came across terms she didn't know and in the course of finding out what they meant she found webpages devoted to the topic and it just took awhile to get back out since the sites were commercial and ad-ridden.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

"Sexuality in humans is so strange...it's like dream interpretation. Having a dream about drowning doesn't mean you are afraid of water....just like feeling turned on by that type of porn, doesn't mean you are secretly lusting after your children, you know?"

Ok that made a lot of sense. Now that the initial shock has faded Im not nearly as freaked out. And NO I would never mention this to anyone IRL. Anyone. Ever.

I know there's lots of kinky stuff out there any just about any of it wouldnt have weirded me out as much. Not even the incest in general, though icky to me, just the Parent/Child part... adult child or no.

And yeah, it was literotica. I couldnt remember until you wrote it. I admit I did check it out to see if it was what I thought and yeah, it was, daddy has to punish daughter - clear references to her being 18 but talked about in little girl terms. Force is used until she comes to like it.... anyway... still grosses me out but I guess Im gonna chalk it up to the drowining dream/water explanation.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

I would let my children go over.

As for knowing about my neighbor's porn, we do know. DH fixes a lot of people's computers, and they often have porn in various places on their computers. Quite a few times he's stumbled on nude photos of the people whose computer it is. People just tend not to think about what's on their computer when they ask someone to look.


----------



## AlmostAPpropriate (Oct 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
or that she came across terms she didn't know and in the course of finding out what they meant she found webpages devoted to the topic and it just took awhile to get back out since the sites were commercial and ad-ridden.

LOL that did happen to me once. In Stepmother movie with Julia Roberts she says something about snowballing.... that was an internet education I really didnt need.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it at all.

Is it at all possible that her work involves adult websites? Because if you looked at my history on any given day, you'd likely find a lot of porn that is absolutely NOT my kink . . . it's just work. Not that there isn't any of my own stuff on there, but there's a lot there that I find extremely UNappealing.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
LOL that did happen to me once. In Stepmother movie with Julia Roberts she says something about snowballing.... that was an internet education I really didnt need.

Haha. Should've just watched "Clerks"


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

She's obviously a good enough friend and neighbor that she let you have her computer. So, I would just forget you saw anything and go on with your life.

I would be willing to bet that if you took a private poll here, that you'd find out a lot of the women on MDC also look at porn/erotica occasionally.

IF you were very strongly against all porn, then maybe you would want to stop hanging out with her.... but, I don't feel like that's the best way to handle it. Especially considering the way you found out about it. It's not like she was sitting on the driveway reading a magazine in front of everybody.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, I am certainly going to be really careful about letting friends use my computer! My husband and I both frequent Literotica often. Lordy knows what kind of things people would be thinking about me if they got in to my erotic literature stash.









Honestly, I really encourage you to let this go and not give it another thought. People's sex lives are their own business and they have nothing to do with you or your kids. Sure, she might enjoy some kinky lit. That doesn't mean she is going to act on them in real life, and if she does she is certainly not going to involve your family!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 
LOL that did happen to me once. In Stepmother movie with Julia Roberts she says something about snowballing.... that was an internet education I really didnt need.

Sheesh... now I have to go google that.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

This is why I have my browser set up to not keep a history. . .

I just have this vision of my mother being over and needing to use the computer.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 

Now Im worried about letting the kids go over. Wouldnt you be?

no.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlmostAPpropriate* 

I hadnt thought about the SM angle. I guess the titles like Daddy Takes Princess Cherry on her 18th Birthday freaked me out. Daddys little girl Daddys little slut or whatever... eww. I guess I never really thought about porn that wasnt in the Debbie Does Dallas genre.

if she was looking at erotica, she may have followed links from one story to another. just because she looked at a story doesn't mean it's "her thing." KWIM?


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

Not that I would know or anything.... but Literotica has a "random story" button (forget what it's called. Story Spinner?) that you can push and just get whatever. I've sat there and pushed it over and over until it got to a story I actually thought I'd like...









So that would be in my history (if I didn't have my browser set to clear my history every time it closed. ahem.). She may have clicked off of the daddy/daughter stuff as quickly as it came on her screen.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Hmm, I need to do some reading.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

After finding out what kind of kink my xh was looking at (part of the reason he is my xh) I just assume everyone is completely into all kinds of computer porn until I know otherwise. I also think all my neighbors are weirdos.....so....nothing would suprise me and generally I do not let my neighbors watch my kids anyway or play in their back yards....


----------

